# 02 Mahindra 4500 Skipping



## tfordala (Mar 18, 2012)

Does anyone have this problem with thier Mahindra? About 1500 to 1900 RPMS it has a skip but under and over that RPM motor runs smooth..It has 410 hours on it and never had the valves or injector pump recalibrated.


----------



## Medic_Steve (Aug 7, 2012)

So far I haven't has any issues with my 2003 4500....


----------



## luccamike (Aug 8, 2012)

I purchased a 4025 new [11 leftover with 9hr].When the dealer took it off trailer, the tack worked intermittenly. He said it needed a new dash pannel & took it back. Now I am worried. Dealer will give me my deposit back if I want out. I like the tractor and it fits my needs. If this turns out to be a larger electrical issue, how well does Mahindra stand behind their product? It also blew the main fuse when he was trying to get the tack to work & it needs a new battery.


----------

